# Territorial Albino Cherry Barb



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

I have an albino cherry barb that is very territorial (hence the title). Sometimes it will school but it's usually after I've done a water change and freaked it out. The rest of the time it stays by itself or chases the other fish around. It has behaved in this manner since I put it in the aquarium. All five cherry barbs were bought at the same time from the same tank. 

Right now I only have the territorial albino and one other cherry barb in the tank (lost one to ich and two to rid-ich -_-). I plan to add two more cherry barbs sometime next week. I'm hoping that it will pair off and stop being a bully or atleast split up it's bullying between all three.

I can't tell what sex the fish are because they're too young. Is it reasonable to assume that the territorial one is male? If it is, I'll try to get two females.

Will it help if I add a bigger type of fish? Maybe the survival instincts will kick in and force it to get along with the other cherry barb/s?

Your thoughts, suggestions, and experiences are very much appreciated. I'm not really sure what the best course of action is.


----------

